# صناعه مطهر الديتول سهله جدا



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (24 مارس 2012)

​
​*طريق صناعه الديتول 

صناعه 100كيلو مطهر الديتول
المواد المستخدمه
1) سميسول 12كيلو
2) رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم 4 كيلو
3) زيت صنوبر 2 كيلو
4) اللون يفضل الاصفر
5) مياه 82 لتر

**طريقه التصنيع 
1) احضر برميل واملاه ب70 لتر مياه
2) ضع 4 كيلو رباعي كلوريد الاونيوم علي الماء وقلب جيدا
3) ضع 12 كيلو سميسول تدريجيا علي ال12لتر مياه المتبيقيه ويفضل ان تكون ساخنه 
4) قلب جيدا مع اضافه 2 كيلو زيت الصنوبر
5) اضف اللون تدريجيا حتي يعطيك اللون المناسب*​
​


----------



## elkemia (24 مارس 2012)

الطريقة دية بالمناسبة بتاعة المهندس المهدى بكر
ياريت تكتب منقول من تركيبة م/المهدى
وبلاش اسخفاف بالعقول يا عمالكيميائى


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (25 مارس 2012)

عموما يا عم الكيميائي انا فعلا نقلت التركيبه دي بس مش من المهندس المهدي مع خالص احترامي الشديد ليه لكن من موقع اخر وانا ما نقلتش التركيبه دي غير لما احد الزملاء المحترمين طلبها وفي الاول وفي الاخر اهم حاجه ان احنا نفيد بعض وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elkemia (25 مارس 2012)

على العموم الكلام دة كلام المهندس المهدى بكر
وموجود على معظم الملتقيات الاخر مواضيعه برده و ناس بتنقلها 
ابقى شوف تاريخ نشر المواضيع هتلاقى ان مواضيع المهندس المهدى هى اللى اقدم
انا بقولك كدة علشان الراجل دة حبيبى


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عموما المهندس مش حبيبك لوحدك هو حبيب الكل وبجد ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيده علما خصوصا واني فعلا استفدت منه كتير جدا


----------



## matrix2022 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ محمد وبقول للاخ الكميائى ان يتروى قليلا ولا نحب الهجوم المفاجئ ويكون النصح باسلوب سهل وبسيط وراقى كما تعودنا فى المنتدى واعتقد ان المهندس مهدى حبيب المنتدى كله ولن ولم يبخل على المنتدى باى شئ لديه وان كنت اود ان انوه للاستاذ محمد مع يقينى بحسن النيه ان ينوه بعد ذلك على كونه كنقول وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## hossam diab (29 يناير 2013)

علي فكرة الخليط يكون لونه ابيض معكر 
هل في مادة تجعله شفاف ورائق ؟


----------



## أمل عادل (30 يناير 2013)

ياخوانا 
جزى الله خير كل من سعى وقام بتنزيل التركيبة ولا داعى للتشاحن 
سواء تركيبة المهندس بكر او عمر او زيدان 
ثم انها لم تكن حكرا على مهندس بعينة او انها اختراع مهندس بذاته 
شكرا للاخ / محمد عبد الحميد فو 
والشكر موصول لكل مهندس يقوم بطرح تركيبة هنا لنستفيد منها


----------



## raar (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا عالافادة


----------



## ميمو 222 (3 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة هو الـ 12 كيلو سيماسول دي صحيحة ولا هي 2 كيلو واتكتبت بالغلط 12 لأني على حسب تجربتي بحط 2 كيلو صنوبر يبقى قصادهم 2 سيماسول واعذروني لجهلي لأني لست كيميائي لكني مجرد واحد فاتح محل للمنظفات واتعلمت هذه الأشياء بالسمع والتجربة يعني واخد الكيمياء بالبلدي مش أكاديمي زيكم ولكني تعلمت منكم الكثير رغم أن هذه أولى مشاركاتي إلا أني متابع للمنتدى منذ فترة كبيرة أسأل الله أن يزيدكم علماً وينفعكم وينفعنا بهذا العلم وأذكركم أن زكاة العلم إخراجه وآسف على الإطالة


----------



## الهدهد المظلوم (25 يناير 2016)

ماهو السميسول وما هو اسمه العلمي


----------



## مجاهد توتى (9 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
هل هنالك طرق اخري لصناعة الديتول اي استخدام مواد غير زيت الصنوبر والسيميسول ؟


----------

